# finally found a dryer cleaning kit



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i went to the mall today and i found it. my dryer is at least 20 years old. there was another thread on here about them but i can't find it. tommrow i am going to clean my dryer.:dance:


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pretty sure I've seen them at Lowes...


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay, pardon my ignorance, but what's a dryer cleaning kit?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

lint brush and vaccum attachments basically. i was suprised that my 20+ year old dryer had so little lint in it.:stars:


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks! I think I'll be looking for one of these, too!


----------

